# Moving Heavy Objects, Any Tips ??



## LoneStar (May 18, 2012)

I had my eye out for a deal on a big air compressor. Found one today at an estate sale. Champion 80 gallon Two Stage 5HP for $350. Its a $2,000 unit!
Well heres the problem. The thing is something like 600 lbs. I think 550 lbs of that is on top... No problem rolling it to my trailer, me and 2 guys tilt it down, not too much hassle. Trailer it home, slide it halfway off the trailer... so far so good.. Tilt it down, base touching the ground, no problems..... get on the trailer and try to lift it upright.... now I have a problem.... I'm not just giving it all I got, but I'm 3/4ths there and this thing hasnt budged an inch....
I spend an hour trying this and that, finally decide I better give up before I rupture a disk.
My steal of a deal is still sitting on the trailer... Any ideas on getting it to an upright position ? I dont have heavy equipment, its gonna be a sore back and southern engineering.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2012)

Probably a furniture dolly from a rental and 3 friends. Stand it up in its final destination with a come-a-long and the rafters after you support the rafters.


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2012)

Dolly and chain hoist sound good, but worse case scenario remove the motor and the pump. They are both manageable once removed. Re-install once the tank is secured to the foundation. This isn't the preferred method but it'll definitely work if you cannot secure a hoist, or a couple of high school offensive lineman. 

I have a 80g 7.5 HP 2 stage and I dealt with it easily. With my skid steer. Sorry that wasn't fair. 

:rofl2:


----------



## LoneStar (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts. I think I'm going to use a Hi-Lift jack (tractor jack). Have to find something stout to hitch a cable to, run the cable to the base of the jack and rig it up as a comealong. Tilt it off the end of the trailer, use the jack to winch it up from there, brace it with boards as it comes up and have a safety rope coming off the back of it thats just long enough to let it come upright without overtipping.
Whew, that sure *sounds* easy... 
May just sit on the trailer for another day or two !
I hope I dont do any damage having it sit horizontal ?
Most of the oil starting draining out the top when we laid it down, so I know I got to top it off again. Probably needed a oil change anyhow.


----------



## LoneStar (May 18, 2012)

Although now I read Kevins post, it sounds like he was volunterring to come to Dallas with a skid steer ?
Thanks Kevin !
That'll make it a lot easier :rofl2:


----------



## DKMD (May 18, 2012)

Lift with your legs and not with your back?:i_dunno:


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 18, 2012)

Hire somebody.


----------



## LoneStar (May 18, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> Hire somebody.



I wish.


----------



## drycreek (May 18, 2012)

It will be Monday before I can post a pic, but I had a piece made to go in my reciever hitch that works with a hand winch (could put electric winch) I've used it for everything from skinning a deer to loading a log or two in the back of the truck. You can buy them for around $130.00 but they are light weight only rated up to 4 or 5 hundred lbs the one I had made will lift 900 lbs I know without failing (done that). My neighbor built it and cost was only $120.00 best money I've spent, saves the back a lot and mine's no good to begin with.


----------



## Eagleeye (May 18, 2012)

I have one of the reciever hitch wenches. I have lifted some heavy items. If you can get the back of the truck close enough. I am just south of Dallas. You are welcome to use it if you want. PM me.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2012)

Rent an engine hoist on wheels pretty cheap and quick- a lot cheaper then an injury-be careful!!!! M


----------



## LoneStar (May 18, 2012)

Appreciate you Eagleeye. I think the plan is a couple guys and the Hi-lift jack as a comealong. 
But I didnt think of the deer cleaning boom, a buddy of mine has one thats pretty stout.


----------



## Vern Tator (May 24, 2012)

I would weigh in on the engine puller. The best way to go. I tipped over my lathe ( a really long story) and it was the savior. I also liked Kevin's idea of stripping off the heavy parts first. You can put them back up with the engine lift.


----------



## davidgiul (May 24, 2012)

Vern Tator said:


> I would weigh in on the engine puller. The best way to go. I tipped over my lathe ( a really long story) and it was the savior. I also liked Kevin's idea of stripping off the heavy parts first. You can put them back up with the engine lift.


I am curious. How did you tip over your lathe? I love bedtime stories especially when they involve someone other than me. The lathe must weigh what 500, 600 lb?


----------

